# Marina Residences Residents Association



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know contact details for people at Marina Residences Residents Association at Palm Jumeirah, please? I have lived here for two months and have never heard from them.


----------



## Baker (Nov 8, 2009)

There's a few posters up in the lifts now with contact details for the Owners Association who are meeting this week. I take it this is about Nakheel shutting down the pools and claiming it's for maintenance when it actually sounds like it's to do with some owners not paying their service fees. Collective punishment.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes but it's the Residents Association in which I'm interested. I'm a resident but they have never been in touch with me. I would like to talk to them and work with them but no one can tell me where or who they are.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all, are there still issues in the marina residence with pools and anything else? 

Cheers


----------



## amoumi (Mar 3, 2013)

*Construction disturbance*

I would also like their contact details but there are no contacts on the notice board and the security guards don't seem to know. Thanks.


----------

